# Deep Tracks - Traveling Wilburys - "Traveling Wilburys Vol. 1" - Choose 6...



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

*Deep Tracks - Traveling Wilburys - "Traveling Wilburys Vol. 1" - Choose 6...*

View attachment 105970


Please *choose up to six selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Traveling Wilburys - "Traveling Wilburys Vol. 1" -

"The Traveling Wilburys (sometimes shortened to the Wilburys) were a British-American supergroup consisting of Bob Dylan, George Harrison, Jeff Lynne, Roy Orbison, and Tom Petty. The band recorded two albums, the first in 1988 and the second in 1990, though Orbison died before the second was recorded.

The project's work received much anticipation given the diverse nature of the singer-songwriters. Their debut album "Traveling Wilburys Vol. 1" proved an enduring critical success, in 1989 and 1990 winning accolades such as a Grammy for Best Rock Performance by a Duo or Group.

In the Rolling Stone Press book "_The New Rolling Stone Encyclopedia of Rock & Roll_", the Traveling Wilburys are described as "the ultimate supergroup", with a line-up that represented four eras of rock music history and included "three indisputable gods" in Dylan, Harrison and Orbison. The editors also recognize the band as "the antithesis of a supergroup", however, due to the musicians' adoption of fraternal alter egos and the humour inherent in the project.

Line-up - Volume 1

"Nelson Wilbury" - George Harrison
"Otis Wilbury" - Jeff Lynne
"Lefty Wilbury" - Roy Orbison
"Charlie T. Wilbury, Jr." - Tom Petty
"Lucky Wilbury" - Bob Dylan

"The Traveling Wilburys Vol. 1" was nominated for the Grammy Award for Album of the Year in 1989 and helped revitalize the careers of Dylan, Orbison and Petty. It has been certified triple platinum by the Recording Industry Association of America.

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

"Handle with Care" - 




"Dirty World" - 




"Rattled" - 




"Last Night" - 




"Not Alone Any More" - 




"Congratulations" - 




"Heading for the Light" - 




"Margarita" - 




"Tweeter and the Monkey Man" - 




"End of the Line" - 




"Maxine" - 




"Like a Ship" -


----------

